# [V] Sennheiser PC 151 Headset



## Ma-an (26. Februar 2012)

Gude,
hätte ein Sennheiser PC 151 Headset zum Verkauf. Ist gebraucht, aber in sehr gutem Zustand mit nur ganz leichten Gebrauchsspuren. 
Ich hab leider die Originalbox nichtmehr, wird aber ordentlich in einem gepolsterten Karton verschickt. Auf Anfrage gibts auch gerne Bilder.

Hatte so an 40€ inkl. versichertem Versand (DHL Paket) gedacht. 

Grüße


----------



## Ma-an (14. Juni 2012)

Steht immer noch zum Verkauf. 25€ inkl. Paketversand.


----------



## zakuma (20. Juni 2012)

Bitte ein oder zwei bilder mal posten 

Wäre abholung möglich?


----------

